# OPORD Paper



## Marauder06 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm considering writing an article on updating/improving the 5 paragraph OPORD.  Before I do that though, I'd like to see what is currently being taught and utilized; it very well may be that no updates are necessary or even useful.  

Please post or PM me you thoughts on the current OPORD and any templates/classes/information on OPORDs that you might have.  Current information is preferred, but historical data and vignettes are useful as well.  The article (if I end up writing one) will be UNCLASS, but I have a .mil account if you have anything that's FOUO that you want to send.  Thanks in advance.

-mara


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm curious as to what you think needs updating or improving?

Not that I have a dog in the fight anymore, but with 3 different variations to WARNO/OPORD "design" during my 9 years, there was nothing that the "newer" variant could/did/would cover, that wasn't effectively covered in past designs.  Honestly, from my take and multiple other people O3 and down, it seemed that the variations coencided with the rotation of O3's and above at the brigade level @ RTB... ie, OER bullet.

I'm not saying that's what you're doing by any means, but I'm curious where you think the current model doesn't cut the mustard, so to speak.

I will bear witness to the fact that there's a great deal of nuances and things you need to know/ask/look for using the 4p warno and 5p opord that are taught at Hooah High that instead of solely being taught there to brain deprived Studs scribbling in the margins of their handbooks while getting their pencils or pens gouged in their eyes falling asleep in the classroom, making Sanskrit you couldn't read when well rested let alone on your 8th day of patrols.... should actually, textually, be incorporated into the handbook.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm reluctant to publicize what I think the changes should be, because it's been a while since I did anything related to an OPORD and I want to understand what the current conventions are before I open my mouth and look like an idiot.  However, I'll PM you with my initial thoughts.  Stand by.


----------



## mike_cos (Jan 1, 2012)

Interesting thread...


----------

